

My first HTML5 game - lightcycles (with source) - jdstraughan
http://jdstraughan.com/2013/02/14/my-first-game-html5-lightcycles/

======
jdstraughan
You can play my HTML5 lightcycle game:

640x480 mode here: <http://jsfiddle.net/PxpVr/17/embedded/result/> 320x240
mode here: <http://jsfiddle.net/PxpVr/16/embedded/result/>

The source code is available on GitHub:
<https://github.com/JDStraughan/html5-lightcycles>

